# CZCustom Shadow vs CZ Shadow Factory



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any experence with either one of these guns and also how do they compare to the CZ Tactial Sport as well. I'm very strongly looking at the Custom CZ for competition.

Missalot


----------



## OldGreg (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, but i can't answer your TS comparison question (i don't know).


----------

